# Attaching Hangtags



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi all, I'm sure you've seen the hantags that use twine & some companies use the little gold safety pin to attach to the shirts. Does anyone know where I can get that grade of twine. I've tried some hardware store, but those are too coarse & may splinter. No luck at any craft stores either?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think this thread might help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t18514.html?highlight=string


----------

